# Sunshine Coast & Brisbane Beer News



## beersom (18/10/07)

O.K time for a bit of beer pimping, 

*Sunshine Coast* - 

*We are just about to release our Rauchbier at Sunshine Coast Brewery, 6.1% and full of smokey goodness. Officially it should be on tap next week sometime (getting new glasses for it) but it is available now in tasting sizes.

*word on the street has it that the mighty fine Duke beers from Burleigh brewing will soon be available on the on the Sunny Coast !

*Brisbane*-

*For those in Brisbane that want a try of my (SCB) Hefe-weizen and Rauchbier, The Grand Central Hotel in Ann street has just put them both on tap for a limited time as part of their Oktoberfest celebrations. Yep Brisbane has the Rauch before its hometown does. They also have on tap at the moment Redoak Hefe-weizen, Lowenbrau Oktoberfest and Franziskaner Hefe.

* Sunshine Coast Hefe-weizen is currently off tap for a short while at The Brewhouse whilst their own Oktoberfest beer makes its annual appearance, a beer well worth checking out.

* I found a cool new (to me ) bottle shop in Ashgrove (cnr of waterworks and cavill) called the Wine Room. It has a pretty darn good range of beers including Redoak and Hunter Brewing. So now all brisbane dwellers can get a belly full of the excellent Hunter Kolsch.

*Keep an ear out for a Brisbane pub that is about to SERIOUSLY update their beer list. Think along the lines of a strong Aussie craft beer prescence and possibly a vintage beer list. Exciting stuff.


----------



## Jye (18/10/07)

I think Im gonna have to get down to the Grand Central for a few hefes :chug: 

Thanks for the update.


----------



## troydo (18/10/07)

!!!!


----------



## bonj (18/10/07)

Ashgrove eh? interesting.....


----------



## winkle (18/10/07)

Bonj said:


> Ashgrove eh? interesting.....



Ashgrove is interesting?????


----------



## bonj (18/10/07)

winkle said:


> Ashgrove is interesting?????


Only in that I head in there once a month for a photography meeting. Assuming the place would still be open at 19:30 on a Wednesday night, it would be very interesting to bring home a few exotic samples.


----------



## winkle (18/10/07)

If the traffic flow is ok this arvo I'll have a quick look at the wine room for you (and me  )


----------



## beersom (18/10/07)

Watch out, there are 2 bottle shops within 100mtr of each other. Both have Redoak, but only The Wine Room have Hunter. In stock yesterday was Wit, Kolsch, Pale Ale, Oktoberfest and Bock


----------



## Snow (18/10/07)

Jye said:


> I think Im gonna have to get down to the Grand Central for a few hefes :chug:
> 
> Thanks for the update.



Jye,

I'm going to pop in to the Grand Central tomorrow arvo after work to try these brews. If you can get in, keep an eye out for me!

Cheers - Snow


----------



## bonj (18/10/07)

Cool winkle. It would be good to know what times they are open, and any interesting beers they may have. I'm not opposed to heading in there specifically if they've got anything hard to find.

I have tried the Hunter beers on tap at the brewery and would recommend them.


----------



## Jye (18/10/07)

Snow said:


> Jye,
> 
> I'm going to pop in to the Grand Central tomorrow arvo after work to try these brews. If you can get in, keep an eye out for me!
> 
> Cheers - Snow



Will do, I plan to be there about 4.


----------



## Snow (18/10/07)

Jye said:


> Will do, I plan to be there about 4.



OK I'll aim for 4.30ish

- Snow


----------



## sjc (18/10/07)

Snow said:


> OK I'll aim for 4.30ish
> 
> - Snow



You guys are getting a head start on me! Try not to drain the kegs.

I'll see if I can flex off early.
Cheers
Stephen.


----------



## jlm (18/10/07)

Dammit! I just drove past the Wine Room half an hour ago. Noticed it for the first time and very nearly stopped in, thinking they may have some good beers. At least I'm in the area again tomorrow.


----------



## bconnery (19/10/07)

I'm thinking about popping in too. Didn't make to any other Oktoberfests so why not support a local brewery some more I reckon...
Plus this one has an actual oktoberfest on tap as well unlike many others...


----------



## Ross (19/10/07)

I'm seriously tempted too... If i can get up there.


cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (19/10/07)

Damm, no way will I be allowed out this arvo after last week  - plenty on tap at home I guess.
Wine Room Sun - Thurs 10am/9pm, Fri & Sat 10am/10pm.


----------



## bonj (19/10/07)

winkle said:


> Wine Room Sun - Thurs 10am/9pm, Fri & Sat 10am/10pm.


Awesome news, winkle. I suppose I could have just called them, but it just made it all the more important that you got in there to check out their range.


----------



## winkle (19/10/07)

Ha ha I just rang them  
Will check out the range on the weekend B)
Edit-
Ended up there anyway - a reasonable range of local and imports including most/all of the Hunter Range.
I dithered over the Octoberfest and Bock before getting the Kolsch


----------



## beersom (21/10/07)

The Grand Central is having their full Oktoberfest party next saturday/night (27th). I will be there doing a few bits and pieces for them so if anyone feels like dropping in for a beer and a chat..... 
I think that as well as the beers on tap there is going to be a few good bottled Germans as well (aventinus etc) ...and I may be wrong but I also think that Hofbrau Oktoberfest is going to be on tap as well.


----------



## Ross (21/10/07)

beersom said:


> The Grand Central is having their full Oktoberfest party next saturday/night (27th). I will be there doing a few bits and pieces for them so if anyone feels like dropping in for a beer and a chat.....
> I think that as well as the beers on tap there is going to be a few good bottled Germans as well (aventinus etc) ...and I may be wrong but I also think that Hofbrau Oktoberfest is going to be on tap as well.



Hi Ian,

20 German beers on offer plus your 2 according to the sunday Mail today. Hopefully I can make it  

Cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (22/10/07)

Bugger I'm going to a wedding that afternoon. I wonder what time I can escape :icon_cheers:


----------



## Snow (22/10/07)

beersom said:


> The Grand Central is having their full Oktoberfest party next saturday/night (27th). I will be there doing a few bits and pieces for them so if anyone feels like dropping in for a beer and a chat.....
> I think that as well as the beers on tap there is going to be a few good bottled Germans as well (aventinus etc) ...and I may be wrong but I also think that Hofbrau Oktoberfest is going to be on tap as well.



Hey Beersom,

I met up with Ross and Jye and a few of the crew on Friday at the Grand Central and tried your brews. very nice indeed! I particularly enjoyed the Rauchbier. Full kudos to you for having the balls to produce such a beer on a commercial scale. Everyone I spoke to who tried it was very impressed. The wheatie was also delicious! I'm definitely tempted to try and get back there this Saturday night.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## winkle (25/10/07)

Bump
who's going on Saturday & wot time?


----------



## Screwtop (25/10/07)

Beersom, one of your babies has woken up from it's winter slumber.





This bad girl and her sister will be decorating the front of the brewery next year.

Parent plant in it's second year is putting on 100mm per day at present. This is the only one up so far, another for you and one for Winkle and Browndog. Wildayeast has collected his two, haven't heard if his have woken up yet.

Edit: Split the last two, one for Winkle and one for Browndog - so long as they come up !


----------



## beersom (25/10/07)

Screwtop said:


> Beersom, one of your babies has woken up from it's winter slumber.
> 
> View attachment 15633
> 
> ...




WICKED !!!!!!
Cheers mate !!


----------



## Screwtop (25/10/07)

beersom said:


> WICKED !!!!!!
> Cheers mate !!




Soon as her sister is up and they're a little more advanced I'll bring em over.


----------



## winkle (29/10/07)

Snow said:


> Hey Beersom,
> 
> I met up with Ross and Jye and a few of the crew on Friday at the Grand Central and tried your brews. very nice indeed! I particularly enjoyed the Rauchbier. Full kudos to you for having the balls to produce such a beer on a commercial scale. Everyone I spoke to who tried it was very impressed. The wheatie was also delicious! I'm definitely tempted to try and get back there this Saturday night.
> 
> Cheers - Snow.



The Rauch is great, I ended up downing a few steins of it and the hefe (also good) on Saturday evening :chug: . Is this going to be on tap regularly Ian?


----------



## beersom (29/10/07)

winkle said:


> . Is this going to be on tap regularly Ian?



At the brewery - yes, should be on for a while. 
At other venues - not sure, after the grand central it may pop its head up from time to time in a few places.
I am still not sure whether this will be a permanent beer in the line-up or just a seasonal .... I guess that depends on the reception it gets .... so far so good, but it is a style the some people find confronting. I could drink gallons of it myself


----------



## Ross (29/10/07)

beersom said:


> At the brewery - yes, should be on for a while.
> but it is a style the some people find confronting. I could drink gallons of it myself



Hi Ian,

I've not been a great lover of smoked beers in the past & have often said that smoke has no place in a brew. But that said, I thouroughly enjoyed yours, as I did Redoaks (peated rather than regular smoked) & am now starting to get a real taste for them  . My Smoked Marzen is just running dry & I will be working out something new to brew very shortly... 

cheers Ross


----------



## AlphaOne (10/2/08)

Ians Rauch is now available at The Brewhouse


----------

